

Ask HN: How best can we market our new social sports game? - vmyneni

We're just two guys who spent a few months building a casual football strategy game.  It's sort of a cross between Tecmo Bowl, Fantasy Football and Poker.  We just launched it, and we're having a hard time getting anyone to notice it.  We think it's innovative and fun, and we'd love to get some good feedback, but so far it's been hard to find users.<p>Anyone have any suggestions on how to market sports strategy games?<p>If anyone here is into football, we'd love to get your feedback.  The game is at http://www.ffthrowdown.com/.
======
famfam
The tutorial is pretty killer but afterwards when I go to play I just feel
plopped into nothingness. Do I have a team? Is the game played in realtime or
slowly turn based? There are still a lot of unanswered questions.

More importantly, where is the viral loop? I would expect after the tutorial
to arrive at a point where I have $x000 and I can build my team. Oh, and for
each of my friends that I invite into the game, I get $x00. And a zillion
other hooks like that.

------
vmyneni
Thanks for the feedback. We've done a lot more to make it clear what to do
after completing the tutorial. To answer your question, you can play both in
real-time or turn-based-over-email or a combination of both. Hopefully the
messaging makes that more clear now.

Also working hard on the viral loop. It's slowly coming together.

------
vmyneni
Clickable link in case anyone wants to check it out:
<http://www.ffthrowdown.com/>

